# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Παράξενη συμπεριφορά zebra finch

## mitsosloc

Καλησπέρα, έχω δύο ζευγάρια ζεμπρακια σε δύο διαφορετικές ζευγαρώστρες...και τα δύο ζευγάρια ακολούθησαν την ίδια διατροφική προετοιμασία και τους τοποθετήθηκε ταυτόχρονα φωλιά...μετά από ένα μήνα λοιπόν που μπήκε η φωλιά, αρχές Απριλίου, σήμερα το ένα ζευγάρι έχει 5 νεοσσούς λίγων ημερών και όλα πάνε υπέροχα αλλά το δεύτερο ζευγάρι παρουσιάζει περίεργη συμπεριφορά... ενώ έχτισαν κατευθείαν τη φωλιά και τα έβλεπα να ζευγαρώνουν καθημερινά για 10-12 συνεχόμενες μέρες, δεν έκανε ποτέ αυγά και έχουν περάσει 20 μέρες απ' το πρώτο ζευγάρωμα... επίσης την τελευταία βδομάδα δεν έχω δει άλλα ζευγαρώματα και η θηλυκιά περνάει όλη τη μέρα μες τη φωλιά, βγαίνει τρωει, χοροπηδάει και ξανά πίσω σε λίγα λεπτά. Παρουσιάζει συμπεριφορά κλωσσας μόνο που δεν υπάρχουν αυγά! Το ίδιο κάνει και ο αρσενικός αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό αν και αυτός περνάει υπερβολικά πολλή ώρα μες τη φωλιά...να σημειωθεί ότι τα πάνε πολύ καλά μεταξύ τους, δεν υπάρχει κανένας καυγάς, το αντίθετο μάλιστα όλο τρυφερότητες...στο κλουβί υπάρχει μόνιμα σουπιοκοκκαλο, χορηγείται βραστό αυγό με το τσόφλι και γενικά έχουν μια πολύ πλούσια διατροφή εδώ και 2+ μήνες...τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει και δε γεννάει αυγά ενώ όλα έδειχναν ότι πάνε καλά; 

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Vaggelis94

Καλημέρα και απο εμένα!έχεις βαλει ξανα αυτο το ζευγαρι για αναπαραγωγη ή καποιο απο τα 2 με διαφορετικο ταίρι;ελεγξε και τη φωλια πολλες φορες μπορει να γενανε και να προσθέτουν υλικο απο πανω με αποτέλεσμα να κρυβουν τα αυγα!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A505FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsosloc

Καλησπέρα, οχι είναι η πρώτη τους προσπάθεια...αυγά δεν υπάρχουν από κάτω έχω ελέγξει...απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση η συμπεριφορά της θηλυκιας, σαν να έχει αυγά φέρεται αλλά δεν έχει... μάλιστα τον πρώτο καιρό όταν καθάριζα το κλουβί πετάγονταν κατευθείαν έξω απ' τη φωλιά, πλέον με βλέπει και αντί να βγει, παίρνει την αμυντική στάση σαν να προστατεύει κάτι ενώ δεν έχει τίποτα από κάτω!

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Vaggelis94

Μια κακή εκδοχή που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι πως κάποιο από τα δύο πουλάκια είναι στείρο και η θέληση της θυλικια να γίνει μαμά της προκαλεί αυτή τη συμπεριφορά!
Αυτό μπορείς να το ελέγξεις αργότερα όταν τα μικρά του άλλου κλουβιού ενηλικιωθουν και τα βάλεις για μια νέα αναπαραγωγή!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A505FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsosloc

Αυτό σκέφτηκα και γω απλά δε ξέρω αν η στειρότητα του θηλυκού σημαίνει να μην υπάρχουν αυγά... γιατί η όλη συμπεριφορά (μέχρι και αλλαγές κάνουν όταν βγαίνει το ένα να φάει) για να μην αφήσουν έτσι τη φωλιά...όταν ένα θηλυκό είναι στείρο συνεπάγεται ανικανότητα παραγωγής αυγών δλδ; Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για το χρόνο σου! Φαντάζομαι ότι αν ήταν ο αρσενικός, θα υπήρχαν αυγα απλά θα ήταν άσπορα...

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Vaggelis94

Ναι αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα λογικά είναι της θυλικια...ξερεις μηπως ηλικίες πάνω κάτω ; ισως πριν τα πάρεις ή θυλικια να είχε κάνει γέννες και να θέλει χρόνο για ξεκουραση;
Μην το συζητάς,χαρά μου!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A505FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsosloc

Τα έχω από τέλη του 2019, ηλικία δε ξέρω γιατί είναι από πετ σοπ... οπότε και γέννες να είχε κάνει έχει περάσει 4μηνο σίγουρα, θεωρω είναι καλά...μου έκανε εντύπωση και γω, είχα συνηθίσει απ' τα ζεμπρακια να πηγαίνουν όλα κατ ευχή...θα δοκιμάσω ίσως με άλλο θηλυκό τουλάχιστον να εντοπίσω τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει...και μια φωτό από τα 5 μικρά του άλλου ζευγαριού, μόλις την έβγαλα για το τσεκαρισμα της ημέρας!

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Vaggelis94

Ωραίος!να μεγαλώσουν όλα υγειεστατα εύχομαι!τι να πω δεν ξέρω Ίσως κάποιος ειδικότερους να μας διαφωτίσει...


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A505FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

